# to pay attention to someone/something



## artimedoros49

Hello,

Could someone please help me with the above in the following context?
_I hope that they are still paying her (the dog) enough attention, and that she has not been supplanted by the kittens.
Doufám, že ještě jí *věnují *dost *pozornosti*, a že nebyla nahrazená koťaty. _

Thank you for your help.


----------



## jazyk

Doufám, že se jí ještě věnují a že její místo nezaujala koťata. 

Nahradit means that the dog was replaced by the kittens.


----------



## artimedoros49

Thank you for your help, Jazyk


----------



## bibax

artimedoros49 said:


> ... nebyla nahrazená koťaty.


Btw, correctly: "nebyla *nahrazena* koťaty".

In the passive voice, use the passive participle!

passive participle: nahrazen, nahrazena, nahrazeno, ...
adjective: nahrazený, nahrazená, nahrazené, ...


----------

